# Gotta love a chick that can rock, she covers Blackened by Metallica



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Check it out 

Looks like a line6 in the back, not sure about the guitar, i'm no metal head. Nice cover, that girl has skill if you ask me.

[video=youtube;w2IRyXzDOsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2IRyXzDOsA[/video]


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh crap, there's another girl that can kick my a$$.....lol. Not my genre, but good playing.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Who cares if she can kick my butt.
She is fast though.
But she should work on some expression, of course that tends to come with age and experience.

I'm playing for fun--so for the most part, that's at home, and in church.

Nobody to show off for in either setting.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zurn said:


> Check it out
> 
> Looks like a line6 in the back, not sure about the guitar, i'm no metal head. Nice cover, that girl has skill if you ask me.
> 
> [video=youtube;w2IRyXzDOsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2IRyXzDOsA[/video]


Ya, thats a Line6 Spider 15w amp. The guitar looks to be an ESP Kirk Hammett sig model. Prob costs about 20x the amp


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I love seeing something you wouldn't expect, like a cute girl playing guitar or even metal for that matter. I want to see a girl shred like Malmsteen. I want to see a dude head bang in a turban. I love the diversity between this girl and Leonard Davis who stands at 6'6 and 355 lbs (wiki) and says he was nervous about playing metal but I cant help but think of the intensity he would have on stage, trudging bass lines. 

While we are on it, ill just leave this here
YouTube - Meytal Cohen - Laid To Rest by Lamb Of God - Drum Cover


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Got to love a little cuty playing some freaking bad ass old school metallica..LOL. Now imagine she meets a boy who's starting out playing and think he's all that...he brings her home and then she listens to him making the same 3 chords for an hour, then she rips the guitar from his hands and POPS a solo..LOL.. 

As for *Meytal Cohen*...when you first see her you're like HO SHIT...but she gets borrring real fast. only one vid of her playing in a band situation..and you REALLY see she is not confortable Been the Keeper of time in a band. when she plays her tracks, she just follows.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

al3d said:


> As for *Meytal Cohen*...when you first see her you're like HO SHIT...but she gets borrring real fast. only one vid of her playing in a band situation..and you REALLY see she is not confortable Been the Keeper of time in a band. when she plays her tracks, she just follows.


That's too bad, I've been trying to get her to join my band for a while


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> That's too bad, I've been trying to get her to join my band for a while


Ahahaha....well, i would let her join mine to..


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I tried to find the live video of that Meytal girl and clicked onto a vid of her and two violinists playing Toxicity live. Halfway through I realized neither violin was plugged in and there were no mics on the kit.

Absolutely terrible.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I noticed that too but I wouldnt go that far. They probably pre-recorded it, since many of us (my self included) do home recording. And they just wanted to make a music video of the song. Watching any other video, you dont normaly see mics on drum and cables in guitars. I agree that it's not live but I dont think it's fake.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

zurn said:


> Check it out
> 
> Looks like a line6 in the back, not sure about the guitar, i'm no metal head. Nice cover, that girl has skill if you ask me.
> 
> [video=youtube;w2IRyXzDOsA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2IRyXzDOsA[/video]


" Gotta love a chick that can rock" I'm with you there, what's not to like? She is very cool.


----------



## nicole (Nov 9, 2010)

haha shes great!! rock on girl!! blaze that thang!! \m/


----------

